# Canned chicken ideas?



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I am rotating canned goods and have quite a bit of canned chicken, commercial production not my own. So far I decided to make soup, buffalo chicken dip, and a casserole but I still have quite a bit to use before it expires in the very near future. Any ideas for using it up? those will get tiresome so any new ideas are welcome. I used to have more plans for it but forgot what they were.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I like to make chicken salad with hard boiled eggs, diced celery and green onions, pickle relish and Miracle Whip or mayonnaise. I eat it with wheat crackers or on wheat bread with lettuce and tomatoes as a sandwich.

I make chicken pot pie with diced potatoes, peas, carrots, and onions with a sauce made from chicken stock, evaporated milk and cornstarch in a flaky pie crust.

Another one is a casserole with my homemade stuffing mix (think Stove Top cornbread type) and a creamy chicken flavored sauce (maybe substitute cream of chicken soup with a little milk if you're not a from-scratch cook?). You can also add a veggie of your choice to it if desired.

There's a sort of shepherd's pie type dish I make, but with chicken and veggies in a cream sauce (I use green beans and carrots), topped by mashed potatoes and sprinkled with cheese, baked in the oven.

I also do a casserole with the chicken, egg noodles, mushrooms, peas and carrots and my homemade version of cream of mushroom soup, topped with buttered bread crumbs and baked.

There's creamy wild rice and chicken soup. Sometimes I cheat and use a package of rice mix with its seasoning packet, but usually use my own long grain and wild rice mix and add rosemary and thyme with just a hint of garlic. Cook the rice until slightly underdone. While that's cooking, I saute diced celery and onions in a little butter. Then combine that with the rice, chicken, some chicken stock, and evaporated milk (or cream) and simmer until the rice is fully done and the soup is thickened or maybe add a little slurry of cornstarch and cold water if it's not quite thick enough.

Sorry I don't have any specific recipes, I'm a little of this, little of that kind of cook, lol. Hope this helps!


----------



## ChickenMiss (Jan 21, 2012)

Oooh. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfYnD6pgI0"]This[/ame] recipe. Probably not the healthiest but oh so good.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

chicken chili (see white chili), chicken tacos or burritos, chicken quesadilla 
http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/quesadilla/

drained and patted dry, sandwiches


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Chicken Fritters or croquettes are nice. Just a different form of fried chicken.

http://www.josemadeinspain.com/recipes/chickenFritters.htm

or

http://www.food.com/recipe/chicken-fritters-214494


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Chicken and Dumplings
Chicken Fajitas
Chicken Alfredo


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I like to put mine in pasta salad, or in cornbread dressing. Chicken gumbo is pretty good too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you for all the ideas. I'm going to print them out and put them in a binder with other recipes and ideas for keeping up with my food rotation items. 
These all sound great, most I never would have thought of.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

CHICKEN ALA KING

4 T chopped green pepper
2 T. margarine
2 cans of cream of chicken soup
small jar of pimentos
2/3 cup milk
cooked cubed chicken

Cook green pepper in margarine until tender.
Blend in soup and milk. Stir in chicken and
pimento. Heat through, stirring often.

Pour over toast or biscuits.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

BBQ Chicken I like sweet baby rays sweet n spicy on homemade rolls


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I forgot one, Chicken Noodle Casserole! Tastes just like tuna when you're using canned chicken.


----------



## millerized (Jul 18, 2007)

Is it an actual expiration date, or is it a best used by date?

If the can's aren't bloating or leaking, I'd not worry about it, using it when YOU want to. Canned goods last for many years. I'm still eating canned meats purchased in 1998 and 1999. (Werling&Sons http://www.werlingandsons.com/) And I won't tell you how old the cake, marble, troop ration trays are.

Nothing has made me sick yet.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

My first thought was chicken salad. I actually just purchased some to make chicken salad using shredded carrots, crushed pineapple and dried cranberries with green onion. Experimenting


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ooh Tirzah, that sounds good! I may try that next time I make chicken salad, thanks! I just never think about mixing my "meat" salads with fruit, but I did have chicken salad one time that had apples, pecans and red grapes in it, and it was really good too, so I guess I need to branch out. 

Yep, I'm with Millerized, those "use by" dates are only there to CYA for the company's benefit. I've used lots of stuff two years or more past the "use by" date, and it was fine...can't say I've beaten his record of 1998 though, lol! 

If the cans aren't bulging or leaking, I open them. If they look, smell and feel okay, I take a tiny taste. If they pass the taste test, I use them! They might lose some of their nutrients over an extended time, but the food is still good and will fill a hungry belly. If it's bad, believe me, you'll know it when you open the can.


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

In 1960 through 1962 I ate C rations that were canned in 1952.
When we ate them cold we opened the bottom of the can and then all the fat was at the other end and we did not have to eat it.


----------

